# Biden Deserves Credit, Not Blame, for Afghanistan



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:

America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.

Unlike his three immediate predecessors in the Oval Office, all of whom also came to see the futility of the Afghan operation, Biden alone had the political courage to fully end America’s involvement. Although Donald Trump made a plan to end the war, he set a departure datethat fell after the end of his first term and created conditions that made the situation Biden inherited more precarious. And despite significant pressure and obstacles, Biden has overseen a military and government that have managed, since the announcement of America’s withdrawal, one of the most extraordinary logistical feats in their recent history. By the time the last American plane lifts off from Hamid Karzai International Airport on August 31, the total number of Americans and Afghan allies extricated from the country may exceed 120,000.









						Biden Deserves Credit, Not Blame, for Afghanistan
					

Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


You poor dear!


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 30, 2021)

Is this a prank thread?


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


its  ok  nobody  expects  anything  but  total  chaos  during the  biden era  is the new normal


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

This belongs in the Afghanistan forum.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


yes he is credited with leaving americans behind and supplying weapons to our enemies,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persuader (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...



What a load of hogwash; and it convieniently leaves out mentioning all those left behind.

Biden is a disaster that even the lame stream now knows.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Political courage...Biden takes Bribes from the CHINESE who are going to make Trillions $$$ off the Taliban that Biden just gave Afghan and all those 12, 13, 14 year old or so girls to for rape and breeding stock.   Biden is a fucking pig and so are the people handling which must include his idiot wife.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> This belongs in the Afghanistan forum.


Once again we see how they allow leftwing b.s. to get access to prime time.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


So does this mean Trump isn’t responsible for the departure of Afghanistan now?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> So does this mean Trump isn’t responsible for the departure of Afghanistan now?


how coulld he be,, hes not POTUS,, biden is,,


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> Is this a prank thread?


It has to be.  By equipping the Taliban with a first class army and airforce, chaos Biden has destabilized the entire middle east.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> how coulld he be,, hes not POTUS,, biden is,,


But I thought it was Trumps plan to leave Afghanistan ?

I thought DemonRats were giving Trump the credit for that?

Go ahead citygator I’m waiting…


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> But I thought Trump was to blame with the departure of Afghanistan.
> 
> I thought DemonRats were giving Trump the credit for that?


who knows what those stupid fuckers are doing,,


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> who knows what those stupid fuckers are doing,,


Trolling is only okay here if you worship Satan


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> Trolling is only okay here if you worship Satan


I did not know that,,


----------



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

After 20 years of aimless war it is over thanks to the political whim of Trump and the political will of Biden.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 30, 2021)

You can be assured Biden is being given all the credit he deserves.


----------



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> Trolling is only okay here if you worship Satan


This is an article from the Atlantic. Well sourced and well opinionated.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> After 20 years of aimless war it is over thanks to the political whim of Trump and the political will of Biden.


funny,, it doesnt feel over with americans left behind and the enemy more powerful than they have ever been,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This is an article from the Atlantic. Well sourced and well opinionated.


you know what they say about opinions,,

any word on how many american hostages joe left behind??


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 30, 2021)

I give him credit...for destroying our reputation around the world.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 30, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> its  ok  nobody  expects  anything  but  total  chaos  during the  biden era  is the new normal


That's what we lived with the 4 years of President Trump, total chaos and scandal....


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> After 20 years of aimless war it is over thanks to the political whim of Trump and the political will of Biden.


Expected dodge of facts...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> You poor dear!



I'm sure the families of 13 military personnel and Americans left behind are swooning over Slow Joe 

What a disaster


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

Care4all said:


> That's what we lived with the 4 years of President Trump, total chaos and scandal....



Seven months of Biden proves we were correct.

A calamity


----------



## Vel (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> After 20 years of aimless war it is over thanks to the political whim of Trump and the political will of Biden.


You can keep trying to tell yourself this crap but it won't ever make it true. How does it feel to know that there are people dying this moment because the bastard you cheated into office wanted a photo op? If you can support this you are as despicable as that perambulating garbage at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...




My god you are delusional.  Off your TDS meds again?


----------



## Vel (Aug 30, 2021)

Care4all said:


> That's what we lived with the 4 years of President Trump, total chaos and scandal....


Can you possibly support what Biden has done?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Biden and his clowns have committed treason and deserve the firing squad. Period.


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


----------



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Expected dodge of facts...


What facts?


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't agree with the title of your thread  at all OP!

AMERICAN LIVES MATTER!

Shame on this criminal stolen Administration to leave them all behind in Afghanistan.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> What facts?


americans left behind and 80 billion in weapons to the enemy,,,

how are those facts for you???


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This is an article from the Atlantic. Well sourced and well opinionated.


The Atlantic is a Lesbian/feminist news site. 

You’re taking opinions from Feminazis. 

That’s how low your testosterone is.


----------



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

Vel said:


> You can keep trying to tell yourself this crap but it won't ever make it true. How does it feel to know that there are people dying this moment because the bastard you cheated into office wanted a photo op? If you can support this you are as despicable as that perambulating garbage at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.


Nothing you typed was accurate. You knew that but typed it anyway. Wonder why?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


You and the Atlantic just lost all credibility.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Sure.

Did you click your heels three times?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> What facts?


The facts missing from your OP.
You're so blind to your ideology that you fail to see how Biden screwed up.
I'm not expecting you to stop kissing his ass.


----------



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> The Atlantic is a Lesbian/feminist news site.
> 
> You’re taking opinions from Feminazis.
> 
> That’s how low your testosterone is.


I’m not intimated or threatened by women. Makes my level higher than yours snowflake. Article written by David. A lesbian if there ever was, I guess.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You and the Atlantic just lost all credibility.


You held them credible?


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> I’m not intimated or threatened by women. Makes my level higher than yours snowflake.


You have the same opinions as them. You have the mind of a feminist. And you’re a dude. 

Low testosterone…


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> You held them credible?


No...never considered them anything at all.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 30, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> I give him credit...for destroying our reputation around the world.


It was already destroyed by president Trump..... Surely you know this....?

This Joe messed up thing on Afghanistan exit, just means it'll take Biden a little longer to try to build our reputation back from the abyss it was already in from 4 years of Trump....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> I’m not intimated or threatened by women. Makes my level higher than yours snowflake. Article written by David. A lesbian if there ever was, I guess.



You probably identify as one 

The only thing Pedo Joe deserves is ridicule and disgust


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 30, 2021)

Care4all said:


> It was already destroyed by president Trump..... Surely you know this....?
> 
> This Joe messed up thing on Afghanistan exit, just means it'll take Biden a little longer to try to build our reputation back from the abyss it was already in from 4 years of Trump....


Our allies have already said they will not support ANY Biden endeavor....he has DESTROYED our alliances, destroyed his credibility, and abandoned Americans to vicious terrorists...

NOTHING he ever says again is worth believing.  From his campaign bullshit to his promise not to leave Americans behind, Biden has proven himself to be without credibility - ZERO!

Your delusion regarding Trump only shows you are just as f*ed up in the head as Biden.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 30, 2021)

Persuader said:


> What a load of hogwash; and it convieniently leaves out mentioning all those left behind.
> 
> Biden is a disaster that even the lame stream now knows.


Plus the fact that for eight of the years of American involvement BIDEN WAS VICE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES and a senator for eleven of the remaining years. He has been president for that twentieth year.  If it's any one person's mess, it's Biden's.


----------



## citygator (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> You have the same opinions as them. You have the mind of a feminist. And you’re a dude.
> 
> Low testosterone…


Only one of us is married to a cutie. Say “hi” to your right hand for me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> Only one of us is married to a cutie. Say “hi” to your right hand for me.


youre just mad your thread isnt going well,,


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Some of y’all just discovered you want forever war after all despite claiming for years that you didn’t.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Some of y’all just discovered you want forever war after all despite claiming for years that you didn’t.


no one has said a thing about forever wars or about getting out,,,

its about leaving americans behind and arming the enemy,,

so stop being a liar and a dumbass,,


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Some of y’all just discovered you want forever war after all despite claiming for years that you didn’t.



Jackass, it's not about forever war, it's about how badly Biden fckd up ending it


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Really? This is what you’re going for? Damn dude. WTF is wrong with you.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 30, 2021)

The problem isn’t our leaving Afghanistan. The problem is how we withdrew.

Talk about a total SNAFU.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Jackass, it's not about forever war, it's about how badly Biden fckd up ending it


Yeah? Because the country fell to the Taliban despite two decades of failed attempts to build a strong central government in a country where that wasn’t possible?

Darn it Biden. How come you didn’t fix that first?


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> Only one of us is married to a cutie. Say “hi” to your right hand for me.



You’re a sicko


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yeah? Because the country fell to the Taliban despite two decades of failed attempts to build a strong central government in a country where that wasn’t possible?
> 
> Darn it Biden. How come you didn’t fix that first?



Joe shoulda fixed it before he let the Taliban just walk in.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> no one has said a thing about forever wars or about getting out,,,
> 
> its about leaving americans behind and arming the enemy,,
> 
> so stop being a liar and a dumbass,,


There never was going to be a nice and easy exit to Afghanistan. That’s why no one actually did it before Biden.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 30, 2021)

Biden was 2nd in command for eight years and he did nothing. Now we have to congratulate him for this mess? Surely you jest.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Joe shoulda fixed it before he let the Taliban just walk in.


It wasn’t going to be fixed and I think everyone knows that. 

Hell, if I recall correctly even Trump mentioned once that the government would collapse without us.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> There never was going to be a nice and easy exit to Afghanistan. That’s why no one actually did it before Biden.



We get our people out.... bottom line

You can dance all night


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> There never was going to be a nice and easy exit to Afghanistan. That’s why no one actually did it before Biden.


so the plan all along was to leave americans behind and give the taliban billions in weapons???

my god youre still a stupid mother fucker,,,


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> There never was going to be a nice and easy exit to Afghanistan. That’s why no one actually did it before Biden.


Bullshit. "Everyone" was making a fortune by keeping us there.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It wasn’t going to be fixed and I think everyone knows that.
> 
> Hell, if I recall correctly even Trump mentioned once that the government would collapse without us.


the [problem isnt their government you stupid fuck,,
'its leaving our people behind and arming the enemy


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Some of y’all just discovered you want forever war after all despite claiming for years that you didn’t.


This coming from the guy who sympathizes with armed thugs.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

51 U.S. Military working dogs abandoned at Kabul Airport as last plane leaves…
					

51 U.S. Contract Military Dogs were left behind in Afghanistan   Follow updates here as this story develops over the next 24 hours…         Lates…




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yeah? Because the country fell to the Taliban despite two decades of failed attempts to build a strong central government in a country where that wasn’t possible?
> 
> Darn it Biden. How come you didn’t fix that first?


Why did he do it with no common sense? Is that too much to ask? Do the one fucking thing we can all agree on but don’t fuck it up. It’s all we asked for but this moron couldn’t even do that. Decisions a  fucking   third grader could have mage were outside this idiots comprehension.


----------



## BertramN (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


The trump Nazis' war strategy would have U.S. troops remain in Afghanistan, to die needlessly, forever. 

Regardless of the years or decades of United States' military presence in Afghanistan, the end results would be unchanged.

Also, for all their faux concern for Americans in Afghanistan unable to get out of the country after the August 31st deadline, those people's lives are of no value other than for politicizing by the trump Nazis.

Should any of those Americans remaining after August 31st be killed by the religious extremists taking over Afghanistan, their deaths would be truly meaningless to the trump Nazis. The trump Nazis would mourn none of them.




.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> 51 U.S. Military working dogs abandoned at Kabul Airport as last plane leaves…
> 
> 
> 51 U.S. Contract Military Dogs were left behind in Afghanistan   Follow updates here as this story develops over the next 24 hours…         Lates…
> ...



Lunch for Muzzies....barf


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

After listening to these 2 short videos, who will say Biden deserves credit?





Those videos are in this article.











						Lost Video Reemerges of Biden Giving ‘Shockingly’ Unpatriotic Speech
					

There is a speech that was given by Joe Biden years ago that he wishes had disappeared. But thanks to the marvelous invention of the internet, nothing dies here. The speech was from the year 2014. Biden spent the majority of his speech, making it perfectly clear he does not think America is a...




					steadfastclash.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> After listening to these 2 short videos, who will say Biden deserves credit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh c'mon, Biden wants his ass wiped, his handlers want mass immigration


----------



## budboomer (Aug 30, 2021)

That headline seems like it came right from The Babylon Bee.


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 30, 2021)

BertramN said:


> The trump Nazis' war strategy would have U.S. troops remain in Afghanistan, to die needlessly, forever.
> 
> Regardless of the years or decades of United States' military presence in Afghanistan, the end results would be unchanged.
> 
> ...



Dang, you commie ass-wipes make things so confusing.  Last week it was "Trump Nazis" idea to pull out of Afghanistan, now it's "Trump Nazis' want to remain...forever.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> Dang, you commie ass-wipes make things so confusing.  Last week it was "Trump Nazis" idea to pull out of Afghanistan, now it's "Trump Nazis' want to remain...forever.



Huffpo changed the narrative last Saturday


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> We get our people out.... bottom line
> 
> You can dance all night


How do you “get our people out”? Do you even understand what that means?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How do you “get our people out”? Do you even understand what that means?


Yeah, it means don't cut and run.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How do you “get our people out”? Do you even understand what that means?



Pretty sure you don't wait for two weeks before a deadline and get them out 

You think, shitstain?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How do you “get our people out”? Do you even understand what that means?


I would ask if youre really that fucking stupid but I know you are,,

its simple you get the civilians out before the military leaves,,


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Why did he do it with no common sense? Is that too much to ask? Do the one fucking thing we can all agree on but don’t fuck it up. It’s all we asked for but this moron couldn’t even do that. Decisions a  fucking   third grader could have mage were outside this idiots comprehension.


No common sense?

The military pulled out quickly and quietly. Doing so in order to prevent chaos. It was only after dramatic outcry, that they went back in, leading to weeks of chaos and eventually bloodshed at the airport, exactly what they were trying to prevent. 

Pretending like this was ever going to be easy is childish thinking.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I would ask if youre really that fucking stupid but I know you are,,
> 
> its simple you get the civilians out before the military leaves,,



Elementary to us.... complex for a left loon


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pretty sure you don't wait for two weeks before a deadline and get them out
> 
> You think, shitstain?


What do you mean “get them out”? How do you do that?


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...







biDensurrendermonkey

Greg


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What do you mean “get them out”? How do you do that?



C-130s

You're not very bright


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I would ask if youre really that fucking stupid but I know you are,,
> 
> its simple you get the civilians out before the military leaves,,


Its simple because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This is an article from the Atlantic. Well sourced and well opinionated.


The Atlantic is the most Left Wing Rag in print.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C-130s
> 
> You're not very bright


Okay. It’s a start. How do you get people into the planes?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Its simple because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


you just dont understand because youre a fucking idiot,, to the rest of us its a simple thing to do,,


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> you just dont understand because youre a fucking idiot,, to the rest of us its a simple thing to do,,


You have the mentality of a child. 

Children think things are simple because they aren’t capable of seeing complexity.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Okay. It’s a start. How do you get people into the planes?


based on the ones climbing on the outside of the planes it should be simple to open the door and they would get in on their own,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You have the mentality of a child.
> 
> Children think things are simple because they aren’t capable of seeing complexity.


youre the mother fucker thats to stupid to actually try before you leave,,,


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Okay. It’s a start. How do you get people into the planes?



That's easy. First you let the ramp down. Then you say, "Last one in the plane is a monkeys uncle. All right let's move it people."


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Okay. It’s a start. How do you get people into the planes?



Good grief, I'm not playing your left loon shit 

Have mommy get you a snack


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> based on the ones climbing on the outside of the planes it should be simple to open the door and they would get in on their own,,,


Why didn’t the people get a flight out of Afghanistan earlier if they were so eager to leave?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why didn’t the people get a flight out of Afghanistan earlier if they were so eager to leave?


I noticed you keep skipping over the billions in weapons he left for the enemy,,

why is that??


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief, I'm not playing your left loon shit
> 
> Have mommy get you a snack


Serious question. There’s been regular flights to Afghanistan. Why didn’t anyone leave earlier if everyone was so eager to do so?

The answer, asshole, is that the people only wanted to leave when there was imminent danger. There was only imminent danger when the military pulled out and the Afghan government collapsed. 

So you see, your childish thinking doesn’t get the challenges, does it?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I noticed you keep skipping over the billions in weapons he left for the enemy,,
> 
> why is that??


Because I’ve explained it many times and it’s boring. You children never seem to understand anything. 

It wasn’t our equipment. It was what we gave the Afghan military in order to fight the Taliban.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that if everything had gone down the exact same way the Atlantic would have been this kind President Trump.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because I’ve explained it many times and it’s boring. You children never seem to understand anything.
> 
> It wasn’t our equipment. It was what we gave the Afghan military in order to fight the Taliban.


you mean that same military we knew would fail??

you wouldnt happen to have a link to that would you??

dont worry I will wait,,


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Serious question. There’s been regular flights to Afghanistan. Why didn’t anyone leave earlier if everyone was so eager to do so?
> 
> The answer, asshole, is that the people only wanted to leave when there was imminent danger. There was only imminent danger when the military pulled out and the Afghan government collapsed.
> 
> So you see, your childish thinking doesn’t get the challenges, does it?



Tsk, tsk.......


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> you mean that same military we knew would fail??
> 
> you wouldnt happen to have a link to that would you??
> 
> dont worry I will wait,,


Well, yeah. We knew they would fail. Doesn’t mean we make sure they fail by disarming them which is what it would take to prevent that equipment from getting into the hands of the Taliban. 









						At least 1300 pieces of U.S. military equipment destroyed amid Afghanistan troop withdrawal
					

The Western official familiar with the packing up process said U.S. forces face a dilemma: Hand off largely defunct but intact equipment and risk having it fall into the hands of enemy forces, or trash them and anger Afghans.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Tsk, tsk.......


Huh?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Well, yeah. We knew they would fail. Doesn’t mean we make sure they fail by disarming them which is what it would take to prevent that equipment from getting into the hands of the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they failed at that one didnt they,,,


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Huh?


Dig it deeper and you won't be able to get out..


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Well, yeah. We knew they would fail. Doesn’t mean we make sure they fail by disarming them which is what it would take to prevent that equipment from getting into the hands of the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets not forget joe left them a fully intact military airbase,, complete with planes and blackhawks,,


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> well they failed at that one didnt they,,,


What makes you say they failed? 

If you haven’t been paying attention, we’ve been arming and equipping the Afghan military for twenty years. Their equipment is what we gave them. What do you think we were going to do?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Dig it deeper and you won't be able to get out..


You act cocky but you haven’t mAde a counter argument.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What makes you say they failed?
> 
> If you haven’t been paying attention, we’ve been arming and equipping the Afghan military for twenty years. Their equipment is what we gave them. What do you think we were going to do?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> lets not forget joe left them a fully intact military airbase,, complete with planes and blackhawks,,


Whose airbase did we leave? Whose planes? Whose helicopters?

Yet again, they belonged to the Afghan military. I see you ignore this point.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> View attachment 532924


Still missing the point I see. Weak.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You act cocky but you haven’t mAde a counter argument.


My argument says instead of credit, Biden deserves a trial for treason and malfeasance of duty.


----------



## Vel (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> Nothing you typed was accurate. You knew that but typed it anyway. Wonder why?


It is spot on accurate. How does it feel to support the death and destruction caused by Biden's inept and self-centered delusion that because Americans wanted an end to war that they'd be A-Ok with him SURRENDERING! He left 89 billion dollars in weapons that are being used to intimidate and kill others. He gave the Taliban a list of the people that helped Americans so that they can hunt them down and kill them. He left our people. He even left our military service dogs. This is 100% Joe Biden's disaster and those that make excuses for it should share that guilt.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Whose airbase did we leave? Whose planes? Whose helicopters?
> 
> Yet again, they belonged to the Afghan military. I see you ignore this point.


do you realize how pathetic you sound trying to deflect your guilt??


----------



## Care4all (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seven months of Biden proves we were correct.
> 
> A calamity


A 20 year disaster in the making, and recent calamity on Biden's watch, that he and Military, managed to turn around and get 120,000 evacuated.  They did extraordinary good.

And the military mission has finally ended...which 3/4s of Americans wanted.

Let's hope the diplomatic effort to get the 250 Afghani Americans out, that were not able to get out, goes well.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

Care4all said:


> A 20 year disaster in the making, and recent calamity on Biden's watch, that he and Military, managed to turn around and get 120,000 evacuated.  They did extraordinary good.
> 
> And the military mission has finally ended...which 3/4s of Americans wanted.
> 
> Let's hope the diplomatic effort to get the 250 Afghani Americans out, that were not able to get out, goes well.



Biden fckd it up. Save the crap 

I'm weary of bbbuut Trump and crap. Own and sit down


----------



## MinTrut (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Biden deserves credit as surely as Trump is literally Hitler.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> do you realize how pathetic you sound trying to deflect your guilt??


Do I sound pathetic to you or something with a scrap of honesty and credibility?

You merely ignore anything you don’t want to believe. You are a child.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Do I sound pathetic to you



Yes


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Care4all said:


> A 20 year disaster in the making, and recent calamity on Biden's watch, that he and Military, managed to turn around and get 120,000 evacuated.  They did extraordinary good.
> 
> And the military mission has finally ended...which 3/4s of Americans wanted.
> 
> Let's hope the diplomatic effort to get the 250 Afghani Americans out, that were not able to get out, goes well.


I don’t think they realize that most of the Americans they’re talking about are the people they’re been trying for decades to keep out of the country, Afghan refugees and other immigrants.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yes


I was about to say the same about you idiots who can’t even respond with anything coherent to legitimate points. 

You just run away like pathetic little cowards.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I was about to say the same about you idiots who can’t even respond with anything coherent to legitimate points.
> 
> You just run away like pathetic little cowards.



We grow tired of regurgitation points from the MSM by sheeple like you


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Political courage...Biden takes Bribes from the CHINESE who are going to make Trillions $$$ off the Taliban that Biden just gave Afghan and all those 12, 13, 14 year old or so girls to for rape and breeding stock.   Biden is a fucking pig and so are the people handling which must include his idiot wife.


Explain how Trump helped the Afghanis in his surrender agreement. You can't because you're just parroting  Goobers on Fox News.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> funny,, it doesnt feel over with americans left behind and the enemy more powerful than they have ever been,,,


Thanks for admitting that Trump laid another one of his fuck ups at our feet.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> We grow tired of regurgitation points from the MSM by sheeple like you


No. You live in a world of right wing media that has basically lobotomized you to the point that you’re incapable of independent thought and run the other direction when challenged. 

Never met such a group of insecure snowflakes as y’all that simultaneously act like cocky know it all’s when you have no ability to argue coherently. 

You just call people names and act like that makes you superior. 

Assholes. Sit down and let adults do the work while you bitch and moan constantly. You losers never accomplish anything important.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No. You live in a world of right wing media that has basically lobotomized you to the point that you’re incapable of independent thought and run the other direction when challenged.
> 
> Never met such a group of insecure snowflakes as y’all that simultaneously act like cocky know it all’s when you have no ability to argue coherently.
> 
> ...


DUDE,, leftwing media is slamming biden too,,,


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Our allies have already said they will not support ANY Biden endeavor....he has DESTROYED our alliances, destroyed his credibility, and abandoned Americans to vicious terrorists...
> 
> NOTHING he ever says again is worth believing.  From his campaign bullshit to his promise not to leave Americans behind, Biden has proven himself to be without credibility - ZERO!
> 
> Your delusion regarding Trump only shows you are just as f*ed up in the head as Biden.


Remember that time when Trump kissed Kim Jong Un's ass even after he killed Otto Warmbier?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No. You live in a world of right wing media that has basically lobotomized you to the point that you’re incapable of independent thought and run the other direction when challenged.
> 
> Never met such a group of insecure snowflakes as y’all that simultaneously act like cocky know it all’s when you have no ability to argue coherently.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should resume watching the MSM, they're slaying Slow Joe too 

You should probably find another thread...or go to bed


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> DUDE,, leftwing media is slamming biden too,,,


Don’t know. Don’t care. I don’t watch cable news. 

I’m accused of regurgitating the media talking points. Apparently since he’s being slammed, that can’t be the case. You should talk to some of yourself fellow losers about that. 

The points I’ve made are legitimate and you weak ass losers haven’t said anything about it.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Maybe you should resume watching the MSM, they're slaying Slow Joe too
> 
> You should probably find another thread...or go to bed


Then it turns out I’m not regurgitating any media talking points and you’re a liar. 

I don’t watch cable news and I’ve said that for years. It’s garbage. 

The point stands. 

Americans could have left anytime before shit hit the fan. They didn’t because shit hadn’t hit the fan yet. So if you losers think it’s just a matter of people getting on a plane to leave, you need to explain why they hadn’t already done that despite ample warning. 

You see, you guys just don’t think. You let the media narrative do it for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Biden is jungling 4-5 crisis at 1 time. Drumpf only had 1 and fucked that one up beyond all belief.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 30, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> You poor dear!


Bless your heart!


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 30, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> Is this a prank thread?


No, this is the reality you kids can't or won't see.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

Nearly 90 retired generals and admirals call on Gen. Milley and Gen. Austin to resign over Afghanistan disaster
					

A group of nearly 90 retired generals and admirals called for the resignations of the secretary of defense and the chairman of the joint chiefs of staff over the disaster of the U.S. troop withdrawal from Afghanistan.  	The letter was released as the Pentagon announced on Monday that the last...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> Trolling is only okay here if you worship Satan


WhooHooo!  I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WhooHooo!  I'm in like Flynn!
> 
> View attachment 532928


I knew you would eventually come around and worship me.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I knew you would eventually come around and worship me.


I don't do pale imitations and wannabes.

Sorry.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I don't do pale imitations and wannabes.
> 
> Sorry.


My greatest strength is that people don’t believe I exist…tik tok


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then it turns out I’m not regurgitating any media talking points and you’re a liar.
> 
> I don’t watch cable news and I’ve said that for years. It’s garbage.
> 
> ...



Yawn


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My greatest strength is that people don’t believe I exist…tik tok


Tik tok is for teenage girls.

And I think you mean people wish you didn't exist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Tik tok is for teenage girls.
> 
> And I think you mean people wish you didn't exist.


Is it? LOL

People wish for many things…


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 30, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Our president made the decision to leave American citizens stranded behind enemy lines. This is indefensible.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Our president made the decision to leave American citizens stranded behind enemy lines. This is indefensible.


Most of those american citizens said thanks but no thanks. I'm staying here with my cousins.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## OKTexas (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...




Imagine what could have been accomplished if they had started 6 months ago like they should have. You anti-American assholes will just never get it.

.


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 31, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Our president made the decision to leave American citizens stranded behind enemy lines. This is indefensible.


He may be your president, he is not mine.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> After 20 years of aimless war it is over thanks to the political whim of Trump and the political will of Biden.




The war was over after the first 18 months, it was the nation building that failed.

.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why didn’t the people get a flight out of Afghanistan earlier if they were so eager to leave?


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rancid said:


> View attachment 532929


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 31, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Biden is jungling 4-5 crisis at 1 time. Drumpf only had 1 and fucked that one up beyond all belief.


All of Biden's problems are of his own making. Only New Orleans is not his creation, he'll be fucking them all up beyond belief soon enough.


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 31, 2021)

Biden, the deep state, and the New World Order are all toast ... just a matter of time ... it will happen when the military deems the time is right.  The White Hats are in total control.  Just have faith and be patient and Give Bumbling Biden and the futile New World Order pulling his puppet strings enough rope to get their heads in the noose.
INTRODUCTION TO THE GREAT MILITARY INTELLIGENCE STING OPERATION!​


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 31, 2021)

Rancid said:


> He may be your president, he is not mine.


Unfortunately he’s our president whether you like it or not.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


So what better way to prove it than put on the greatest shit show the world has ever seen????


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yeah? Because the country fell to the Taliban despite two decades of failed attempts to build a strong central government in a country where that wasn’t possible?
> 
> Darn it Biden. How come you didn’t fix that first?



Darn Ganistan *Joe, why did you vote for this war?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 31, 2021)

BertramN said:


> The trump Nazis' war strategy would have U.S. troops remain in Afghanistan, to die needlessly, forever.
> 
> Regardless of the years or decades of United States' military presence in Afghanistan, the end results would be unchanged.
> 
> ...



Why did Ganistan *Joe vote for this war?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Comedy Gold!


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 31, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Why did Ganistan *Joe vote for this war?


Could it be that the Magic Negro was accurate when he said "Don't ever underestimate Joe's ability to fuck shit up"????


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Darn Ganistan *Joe, why did you vote for this war?


Right. It was a huge mistake.  Good thing someone was willing to end it.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Right. It was a huge mistake.  Good thing someone was willing to end it.



Right. Ganistan *Joe voted for the war and then massively screwed up the withdrawal of the war he voted for. Ganistan *Joe isn 0 for 2.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Right. Ganistan *Joe voted for the war and then massively screwed up the withdrawal of the war he voted for. Ganistan *Joe isn 0 for 2.


No one has had any victory in Afghanistan.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 31, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> you know what they say about opinions,,
> 
> any word on how many american hostages joe left behind??


None...

No ransom demands, Taliban has said they have no wish to keep Americans in Afghanistan if they want to leave...

A lot of Americans choose to stay in Afghanistan... 

*Note:*
Ireland sent army to bring Irish home:
36 came home
60 Irish Citizens decided to stay
20 Afghans with Irish residency permits decided to stay

So a lot of people are staying in Afghanistan... No President (Biden or Trump) could bring them to US...

There was no American citizens evacuees on the last 5 flights out...

Did more want to get out? YES... Wouldn't you if you have lived in a area which has seen 40 years war in the last 50... Largest export is illegal drugs and is going to be taken over by army who have a history of revenge attack...


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Helluva job to the men and women on the ground who got this done and to Joe who made it happen


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm sure the families of 13 military personnel and Americans left behind are swooning over Slow Joe
> 
> What a disaster


You piece of shit.

NO military personnel were "left behind"/

Fucking asshole


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


He does deserve credit for ending a war that only benefited war profiteers. He also deserves criticism for ending it improperly.

Joe said just a few weeks ago the Afghan army would control Kabul and the the Taliban would not take over. Who was responsible for lying to the president? Joe needs to start firing people. First to go should be the heads of the CIA, DOD, and SOS…but alas I’m dreaming. No one will face accountability for a worthless war that cost the American people dearly.

Here are clips of Joe speaking just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Decus (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You piece of shit.
> 
> NO military personnel were "left behind"/
> 
> Fucking asshole



Learn to read. She said "Americans" left behind.

Too fcking funny.

.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You piece of shit.
> 
> NO military personnel were "left behind"/
> 
> Fucking asshole


You need to read better and maybe seek an anger management class.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm sure the families of 13 military personnel and Americans left behind are swooning over Slow Joe





Decus said:


> Learn to read. She said "Americans" left behind.


Maybe YOU need to learn to read


Decus said:


> Too fcking funny.


There's nothing funny about any of this


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm sure the families of 13 military personnel and Americans left behind are swooning over Slow Joe
> 
> What a disaster



You keep making a big deal about these 13 service members, but not the 2500 who previously died in Afghanistan and the 5000 who died in Iraq.  

Talk about grave dancing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2021)

Batcat said:


> The problem isn’t our leaving Afghanistan. The problem is how we withdrew.
> 
> Talk about a total SNAFU.



It really wasn't going to end any other way, was it?  

let's get real here.  The Afghan government was always going to fold like a cheap suit, and there would be a big panic for the war profiteering Americans and Afghan Quislings to get out.   

It would have been nice if all the Americans had gotten out in May like Biden told them to, but they didn't.


----------



## Decus (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Maybe YOU need to learn to read
> 
> There's nothing funny about any of this



You making up crap is fcking hysterical. 

Now if you haven't watched the news 13 of our soldiers were tragically killed by a muslim bomber. The other news is that Americans were left behind.

There is plenty to be upset about without your distorting a poster's intent.

.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> It would have been nice if all the Americans had gotten out in May like Biden told them to, but they didn't.


These were not Americans working with our armed forces. They were there on there own and waited to the last minute to even try to get out


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...






Wow....that was funny........oh, wait.......you're serious? 

Really?

Talk about being fucking clueless........the entire world sees this mess for what it is......one of the worst foreign policy debacles in U.S. history, and it is still ongoing because President sleepy has left Americans, allies and foreign nationals behind....to be murdered and ransomed by every radical muslim extremist group that can get their hands on them.......

Again...


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> It really wasn't going to end any other way, was it?
> 
> let's get real here.  The Afghan government was always going to fold like a cheap suit, and there would be a big panic for the war profiteering Americans and Afghan Quislings to get out.
> 
> It would have been nice if all the Americans had gotten out in May like Biden told them to, but they didn't.


It wasn’t suppose to fold up according to Old Joe. He says so here…


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Decus said:


> You making up crap is fcking hysterical.
> 
> Now if you haven't watched the news 13 of our soldiers were tragically killed by a muslim bomber. The other news is that Americans were left behind.
> 
> ...


Maybe StupidIrishBitch should have been clearer in her grave dancing whine then huh?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> yes he is credited with leaving americans behind and supplying weapons to our enemies,,,




--and destroying the reputation of the U.S. abroad

--making sure that any other country will not trust the U.S......

All of the damage though?  It is what the left has wanted for decades...and biden and the people who control him have finally managed it...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> These were not Americans working with our armed forces. They were there on there own and waited to the last minute to even try to get out




You are an idiot......biden told everyone it would take weeks if not months for Afghanistan to collapse....and then he pulled the military and shutdown Bagram airbase............which collapsed the Afghanistan government and military, you doofus.......these people were put behind enemy lines over night.........with no way to safely get through taliban and isis check points...you dumb ass...


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> --and destroying the reputation of the U.S. abroad
> 
> --making sure that any other country will not trust the U.S......
> 
> All of the damage though?  It is what the left has wanted for decades...and biden and the people who control him have finally managed it...


Damaged our reputation?

The world knew this was coming. Trump began the process to do this two years ago.

What "damaged our reputation" was the sudden and virtually impossible to understand abandonment of our Kurdish allies in the Syria theater.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> These were not Americans working with our armed forces. They were there on there own and waited to the last minute to even try to get out



A lot of them worked for NGO's.  A lot of them worked for war profiteers like Haliburton and KBR.   They should have gotten out in May like they were supposed to, but they didn't.  



2aguy said:


> Talk about being fucking clueless........the entire world sees this mess for what it is......one of the worst foreign policy debacles in U.S. history, and it is still ongoing because President sleepy has left Americans, allies and foreign nationals behind....to be murdered and ransomed by every radical muslim extremist group that can get their hands on them.......



The rest of the world gave up on the Afghan Kleptocracy a long time ago....   The only Americans left there were the ones trying to make a profit off the human misery, and we still made extrodinary efforts to get them out. 

Now, I'm sure there will be a few shithead Americans who stayed, just like there are shithead Americans who refuse to get their Covid shots...   Just can't get that worked up about them.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You are an idiot......biden told everyone it would take weeks if not months for Afghanistan to collapse....and then he pulled the military and shutdown Bagram airbase............which collapsed the Afghanistan government and military, you doofus.......these people were put behind enemy lines over night.........with no way to safely get through taliban and isis check points...you dumb ass...


Yes old Joe said that. Now who told him bad information?  Whoever it was needs to be fired.

Accountability in American politics is rare, particularly regarding war. So, don’t hold your breath.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You are an idiot......biden told everyone it would take weeks if not months for Afghanistan to collapse....and then he pulled the military and shutdown Bagram airbase............which collapsed the Afghanistan government and military, you doofus.......these people were put behind enemy lines over night.........with no way to safely get through taliban and isis check points...you dumb ass...


Bullshit. Pulling out of Bagram did not make the Afghan Army collapse. 

When an Army knows it will be defeated in weeks or months...it has very little desire to fight.

And EVERYONE knew they were going to fold...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You are an idiot......biden told everyone it would take weeks if not months for Afghanistan to collapse....and then he pulled the military and shutdown Bagram airbase............which collapsed the Afghanistan government and military, you doofus.......these people were put behind enemy lines over night.........with no way to safely get through taliban and isis check points...you dumb ass...



Wow, so turning over one airbase caused the complete collapse of the Afghan Military. 

How does that work, again?  

The thing is, Biden didn't pull any military out until this week. He actually increased the presence to facilitate the evacuation. 

The guy who pulled out troops was Trump.  He reduced the American presence from 13,600 to 2500.  He also released 5000 Taliban prisoners.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 31, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> It really wasn't going to end any other way, was it?
> 
> let's get real here.  The Afghan government was always going to fold like a cheap suit, and there would be a big panic for the war profiteering Americans and Afghan Quislings to get out.
> 
> It would have been nice if all the Americans had gotten out in May like Biden told them to, but they didn't.


It could have ended differently. Our military is quite capable of pulling off an orderly withdrawal. 

In the end Joe Biden is responsible. It is possible he got some bad intelligence from the CIA or his generals. Perhaps one day we will find out if he was properly advised and just thought he was smarter than his advisors or if Joe Biden is taking orders from someone who may own him.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It could have ended differently. Our military is quite capable of pulling off an orderly withdrawal.


Really...

So where has this happened previously?

What do you base that claim on?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It could have ended differently. Our military is quite capable of pulling off an orderly withdrawal.
> 
> In the end Joe Biden is responsible. It is possible he got some bad intelligence from the CIA or his generals. Perhaps one day we will find out if he was properly advised and just thought he was smarter than his advisors or if Joe Biden is taking orders from someone who may own him.



Really? Can you name another time where we pulled off a withdrawal of tens of thousands of people with only 13 casualities?  

Sure, we've pulled off smaller withdrawals such as Lebanon, Somalia, where government had completely collapsed.    But they were smaller, and easily accessed by the sea.  

That we got this many people out so quickly with so few fatalities is actually kind of commendable.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 31, 2021)

Vel said:


> Can you possibly support what Biden has done?


They misjudged the Afghan Army.  After that mistake, they did everything possible, to get Americans and Afghani green card holders out....and did a good job!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the satire, I needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 31, 2021)

Biden does deserve credit:

1st US troops killed in 18 months

Most US troops killed in 10 years.

Most Taliban, Al Qaeda, & ISIS terrorists released at 1 time...ever.

1st time the US govt delivered terrorists on the terrorist watch list to the US...on US military planes....as evacuees instead of prisoners

1st time a President caused allies to declare they would not support tge US in any more joint military actions while a specific President remains in office

1st President to ever take orders from terrorists

1st President to promise not to leave a country until ALL Americans are evacuated....thel leave Americans behind...

Wiped out 20 years of blood, sweat, & sacrifice in only several months, guaranteeing tge war is not over, just resetting us back to the beginning....

1st President since Obama to assist terrorists establish their own nation / safe haven...
.
.
.
.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

Care4all said:


> They misjudged the Afghan Army.  After that mistake, they did everything possible, to get Americans and Afghani green card holders out....and did a good job!


Agreed but how could our military, intelligence, and diplomatic Corp misjudged so badly?  Someone needs to be held accountable. It’s time for heads to roll. Joe needs to start firing people.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2021)

Does Potatohead deserve "credit" for this?









						They Openly Mock Us Now: Taliban Hangs "Traitor" by the Throat From US Helicopter in Kandahar Left Behind by Joe Biden (VIDEO)
					

The Taliban is openly mocking the United States now. Today the Islamists used US helicopters to hang “traitors” in Kandahar Afghanistan. Taliban hanging someone from a helicopter in Kandahar pic.twitter.com/TwCkVzUrnL — Old Holborn® (@Holbornlolz) August 30, 2021 It’s an absolute shitfest to see...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




They Openly Mock Us Now: Taliban Hangs “Traitor” by the Throat From US Helicopter in Kandahar Left Behind by Joe Biden (VIDEO)​


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2021)

Biden says his Generals told him to leave all the equipment and release all the terrorists.  

Biden says.                    

If Biden is telling the truth then the Genrals and Biden need to be fired.  The Generals for getting it wrong and Biden for listening to them

If Biden is lying the the Generals and Biden needs to be fired.  Biden for being wrong and the Generals for letting the sonofabitch do it.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> Agreed but how could our military, intelligence, and diplomatic Corp misjudged so badly?  Someone needs to be held accountable. It’s time for heads to roll. Joe needs to start firing people.


They've been getting it wrong since the beginning of the Afghan war. Everyone has.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> Agreed but how could our military, intelligence, and diplomatic Corp misjudged so badly?  Someone needs to be held accountable. It’s time for heads to roll. Joe needs to start firing people.


Now that we are out and the military mission is over, and the diplomatic mission to get the rest out has begun,* it is* time to find out, who the heck misjudged the Afghani folding, and most importantly why did they misjudge it?


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. Pulling out of Bagram did not make the Afghan Army collapse.
> 
> When an Army knows it will be defeated in weeks or months...it has very little desire to fight.
> 
> And EVERYONE knew they were going to fold...


Biden didn’t. 


Or was he lying???


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 31, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Now that we are out and the military mission is over, and the diplomatic mission to get the rest out has begun,* it is* time to find out, who the heck misjudged the Afghani folding, and most importantly why did they misjudge it?


It was done on purpose. That’s why it was such a success!


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 31, 2021)

__





						We’re Giving Up On Afghanistan—And the Americans Still There
					





					www.msn.com
				




Leaving Americans left to die is a success in the DemonRat playbook!!!

Dead American citizens replaced by afghan refugees= success!!!!


DEATH TO AMERICA should be the 2022 midterm slogan for the DemonRat party


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

How long did Biden say the Afghan Army would last?


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


*Talking Points, and More Democrat Idiocy.  Joe Biden is an Idiot and now you are too.


*


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 31, 2021)

The Original Tree said:


> *Talking Points, and More Democrat Idiocy.  Joe Biden is an Idiot and now you are too.
> View attachment 533094*


They voted for Biden to destroy America. They’re getting exactly what they wanted. That’s why they’re celebrating success


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 31, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> They voted for Biden to destroy America. They’re getting exactly what they wanted. That’s why they’re celebrating success


That was his purpose.  The purpose of Russian Collusion Hoax and The ScamDemic, and Illegal Voting Law Changes that encouraged Massive Voter Fraud was for the purpose of getting President Trump out of the way so they can continue the destruction of America The Bush, The Clinton, & Obama regime began.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Over 220 retired Admirals and Generals call for Milley and Austin to resign immediately over Afghanistan
					

Yesterday when this started it was about 90 Admirals and Generals calling for both SECDEF General Austin and CJCS General Milley to resign immediately over the disaster they oversaw in Afghanistan.…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 31, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Unfortunately he’s our president whether you like it or not.


He may be your president but he is my illegitimate  ,stupid, ignorant, mumbling, fumbling, bumbling, embarrassing *BUFFOON*. And soon as our military acts to put down the insurrection of the fraudulent election, the ass hole will be facing a firing squad, hanging or lethal injection.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 31, 2021)

ending wars is actually a good thing!


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Now that we are out and the military mission is over, and the diplomatic mission to get the rest out has begun,* it is* time to find out, who the heck misjudged the Afghani folding, and most importantly why did they misjudge it?


That’s a good question…why did they?  Because just maybe, they wanted the outcome we got.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> They've been getting it wrong since the beginning of the Afghan war. Everyone has.


I’m sure some of that is true, but it can’t explain the immediate collapse of a government Joe and others in our government claimed would continue to rule. The fact it collapsed instantly means to me our officials in military and government really screwed up. How does one screw up this bad after being there twenty years?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’m sure some of that is true, but it can’t explain the immediate collapse of a government Joe and others in our government claimed would continue to rule. The fact it collapsed instantly means to me our officials in military and government really screwed up. How does one screw up this bad after being there twenty years?


The Taliban understands how the country works and the US government does not. The Taliban was waging psychological operations as much as physical warfare and had been laying the groundwork to take over for a year.


----------



## MadChemist (Aug 31, 2021)

Biden gets the blame.


----------



## Vel (Aug 31, 2021)

Care4all said:


> They misjudged the Afghan Army.  After that mistake, they did everything possible, to get Americans and Afghani green card holders out....and did a good job!


No, They did not misjudge the Afghan army. Biden's advisors told him that the army


Care4all said:


> They misjudged the Afghan Army.  After that mistake, they did everything possible, to get Americans and Afghani green card holders out....and did a good job.



Joe Biden created the mess and now wants accolades. Despite democrat talking points, this was NOT Trump's agreement. When the Taliban failed to meet the benchmarks set in the agreement there is no way that Trump would have continued. You are deluding yourself if you think that full surrender is a "good job". Information you won't see in your democrat echo chamber.








						Sorry, This Was Not a Success | National Review
					

Despite the rhetoric from his administration, the truth is Biden chose defeat and disgrace in Afghanistan.




					www.nationalreview.com
				











						Shocking video shows Taliban flaunt seized Blackhawk
					

Shocking footage appears to show the Taliban flying seized US Black Hawk helicopters over Afghanistan — including with someone hanging below one from a rope.




					nypost.com
				











						Another Gold Star Mom Blasts Biden: He ‘Rolled’ His ‘F***ing Eyes’ Like He Was ‘Annoyed With Me’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				












						US abandons dozens of contracted working K-9s in Kabul
					

Animal welfare group American Humane has condemned the 'death sentence' for the animals who now face 'torture' by the Taliban after they were abandoned in Kabul.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’m sure some of that is true, but it can’t explain the immediate collapse of a government Joe and others in our government claimed would continue to rule. The fact it collapsed instantly means to me our officials in military and government really screwed up. How does one screw up this bad after being there twenty years?


So an Afghan Army we had been propping up for 20 years collapses the minute we no longer prop it up and you blame Biden?
The previous 20 years was the problem.

Biden got us out


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Everyone is saying “they misjudged the Afghan Army”.

What was the alternative?

If we had said “ they’re going to collapse the minute we announce that we’re leaving”

Would that have made the situation better?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...




It's sad that some people are so cognitively dissonant that they fall for this propagnda.

In other news:  Xiden abandoned thousands of people who are now hostages of the Taliban.  Some will be murdered.  Some will be raped.   Some will be enslaved.   And he also gifted the Taliban $85B+ of military equipment and armaments.

Heckuva Job, Plugs!


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 31, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> ending wars is actually a good thing!


Losing them isn't a good thing


----------



## Vel (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Everyone is saying “they misjudged the Afghan Army”.
> 
> What was the alternative?
> 
> ...


Intelligence told Biden that the Afghan army would fall quickly, Biden watched the Afghan army collapse in province after province and STILL left 89 billion  dollars worth of  arms and equipment to be turned over to the Taliban. It is an inexcusable fuck up.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The Taliban understands how the country works and the US government does not. The Taliban was waging psychological operations as much as physical warfare and had been laying the groundwork to take over for a year.


So you knew this but our people on the ground somehow missed it?


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So an Afghan Army we had been propping up for 20 years collapses the minute we no longer prop it up and you blame Biden?
> The previous 20 years was the problem.
> 
> Biden got us out


Jesus dude WTF!  Why do you resort to partisanship with every post?  

I’m glad Joe got us out. I’ve said so. I want him to fire those responsible for this debacle.

Get a life.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> So you knew this but our people on the ground somehow missed it?


We aren’t exactly on the ground. We are holed up in bases with not that many service members.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> We aren’t exactly on the ground. We are holed up in bases with not that many service members.


I’m not buying that. We’ve been there 20 years. We apparently have lots of friendly Afghans willing to help us, based on the number trying to leave the country.  This is a failure for which people need to be held accountable.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...



Biden fan fiction...LOL!


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’m not buying that. We’ve been there 20 years. We apparently have lots of friendly Afghans willing to help us, based on the number trying to leave the country.  This is a failure for which people need to be held accountable.


No we didn’t. We had lots of Afghans who were taking our money and doing whatever they wanted. We’ve never had any real connection to Afghans.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


Correct. 

President Biden did as promised when promised, ending Bush's failed, illegal war in Afghanistan.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No we didn’t. We had lots of Afghans who were taking our money and doing whatever they wanted. We’ve never had any real connection to Afghans.


Doubt that. You got any proof?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> Doubt that. You got any proof?


Based on the sheer amount of corruption present fueled by our dollars and based on the ease with which people flipped sides.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’m not buying that. We’ve been there 20 years. We apparently have lots of friendly Afghans willing to help us, based on the number trying to leave the country.  This is a failure for which people need to be held accountable.


“People” spread over 20 years


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Vel said:


> Intelligence told Biden that the Afghan army would fall quickly, Biden watched the Afghan army collapse in province after province and STILL left 89 billion  dollars worth of  arms and equipment to be turned over to the Taliban. It is an inexcusable fuck up.


Just assume Biden knew the Afghan Army would fold quickly.

What do we do then?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...


The "Atlantic" are proven liars. Whatever they say is to be ignored.


----------



## citygator (Aug 31, 2021)

boedicca said:


> It's sad that some people are so cognitively dissonant that they fall for this propagnda.
> 
> In other news:  Xiden abandoned thousands of people who are now hostages of the Taliban.  Some will be murdered.  Some will be raped.   Some will be enslaved.   And he also gifted the Taliban $85B+ of military equipment and armaments.
> 
> Heckuva Job, Plugs!


You talk about propaganda then post “Xiden”. You’re blinded by hate. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## citygator (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’m sure some of that is true, but it can’t explain the immediate collapse of a government Joe and others in our government claimed would continue to rule. The fact it collapsed instantly means to me our officials in military and government really screwed up. How does one screw up this bad after being there twenty years?


Would you have supported Trumps withdrawal if you knew Afghanistan would collapse immediately?  Just curious.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 31, 2021)

Vel said:


> When the Taliban failed to meet the benchmarks set in the agreement there is no way that Trump would have continued


WHAT BENCHMARK in Trump's agreement, did the Taliban fail to meet?  You said it, so please point out what the Taliban failed to meet, and when they failed to meet it?  Was it during the Trump administration or the Biden?

Please point out the benchmark in the agreement, thank you....


----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> You talk about propaganda then post “Xiden”. You’re blinded by hate. May God have mercy on your soul.



Here's a little story about that:  No.

I am not blinded by hate.  I can see quite clearly what a fraud Xiden the FICUS is.  He's the first Potted Plant installed in the White House by the Chinese.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> Would you have supported Trumps withdrawal if you knew Afghanistan would collapse immediately?  Just curious.


If you’ve paid any attention to my posts you’d know I’m all about non-intervention. Trump was right to want out, but than the crazy Lynn Cheney fucked things up. Joe got us out. That’s great. Now he should start firing people.


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> “People” spread over 20 years


So nobody communicates with the new guys. Jesus that’s dumb.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 31, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Really? Can you name another time where we pulled off a withdrawal of tens of thousands of people with only 13 casualities?
> 
> Sure, we've pulled off smaller withdrawals such as Lebanon, Somalia, where government had completely collapsed.    But they were smaller, and easily accessed by the sea.
> 
> That we got this many people out so quickly with so few fatalities is actually kind of commendable.


The rumors I am hearing is the Taliban is rounding up the Afghans who helped us and executing them. Also many of the people we “rescued“ never helped us at all.

If true this will damage our reputations for years and years if not decades and decades. It will be hard to find anyone willing to work with us when we invade nations in the future. We will make nice promises and the natives will laugh at us and remind us of Afghanistan.

We also left billions of dollars of operational weapons and vehicles. 









						Staggering Costs – U.S. Military Equipment Left Behind In Afghanistan
					

The Biden Administration is hiding previously published audit reports quantifying U.S.-funded military gear into Afghanistan. Reports disappeared from federal websites over the weekend.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Batcat said:


> The rumors I am hearing is the Taliban is rounding up the Afghans who helped us and executing them. Also many of the people we “rescued“ never helped us at all.
> 
> If true this will damage our reputations for years and years if not decades and decades. It will be hard to find anyone willing to work with us when we invade nations in the future. We will make nice promises and the natives will laugh at us and remind us of Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Rumors you heard huh?

Garbage


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> If you’ve paid any attention to my posts you’d know I’m all about non-intervention. Trump was right to want out, but than the crazy Lynn Cheney fucked things up. Joe got us out. That’s great. Now he should start firing people.


Why?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Here's a little story about that:  No.
> 
> I am not blinded by hate.  I can see quite clearly what a fraud Xiden the FICUS is.  He's the first Potted Plant installed in the White House by the Chinese.


You’re not blinded by hate…


Righhhhhht


----------



## Batcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Really...
> 
> So where has this happened previously?
> 
> What do you base that claim on?


I base my claim on this letter.









						90 retired generals and admirals call for Austin and Milley to resign
					

90 retired generals and admirals are demanding that Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley resign over the botched withdrawal from Afghanistan.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Just assume Biden knew the Afghan Army would fold quickly.
> 
> What do we do then?


No one answered that.

Wonder why


----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Why?


Lol. Think about it…real slow.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Rumors you heard huh?
> 
> Garbage


That’s what you say today.

Time will tell who is right. News reports are starting to come in.









						Taliban death squads 'dragging people from homes & executing them'
					

TALIBAN death squads are reportedly pulling people from their homes and executing them as they step up the hunt for anyone who helped the US and UK. Translators and other support staff are living i…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> Lol. Think about it…real slow.


What. You have no answer to that either?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 31, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No one has had any victory in Afghanistan.



Exactly. Quit pretending Abandoning *Joe did.


----------



## Decus (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Maybe StupidIrishBitch should have been clearer in her grave dancing whine then huh?



You calling someone else stupid is just too funny.

.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m





LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Exactly. Quit pretending Abandoning *Joe did.


I’m not. Biden had the guts to take the hit. Thank god for that.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Just assume Biden knew the Afghan Army would fold quickly.
> 
> What do we do then?


Still no answer to that??


----------



## citygator (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> If you’ve paid any attention to my posts you’d know I’m all about non-intervention. Trump was right to want out, but than the crazy Lynn Cheney fucked things up. Joe got us out. That’s great. Now he should start firing people.


Well I agree with non intervention. I think the quagmire of abandoning the Afghan army was a tough call.  It’s easy to do what Joe did, assume they’ll hold and get your soldiers out but not mandate all civilians out. In hindsight it’s easy for people to say he should have pulled all the civilians out ASAP. He did it wrong but that wasn’t obvious.


----------



## citygator (Aug 31, 2021)

Batcat said:


> That’s what you say today.
> 
> Time will tell who is right. News reports are starting to come in.
> 
> ...


Rest of the front page. Seems legit.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> Rest of the front page. Seems legit.
> View attachment 533253


How about CNN?









						Afghan interpreter for US Army was beheaded by Taliban. Others fear they will be hunted down too | CNN
					

Sohail Pardis was driving from his home in Afghanistan's capital Kabul to nearby Khost province to pick up his sister for the upcoming Eid holiday celebrations to mark the end of Ramadan.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> Well I agree with non intervention. I think the quagmire of abandoning the Afghan army was a tough call.  It’s easy to do what Joe did, assume they’ll hold and get your soldiers out but not mandate all civilians out. In hindsight it’s easy for people to say he should have pulled all the civilians out ASAP. He did it wrong but that wasn’t obvious.


He got 120,000 people out. You can’t force Americans to leave and they waited till the last minute. Even with that and the chaotic situation he got all but 100 out.

And he’s not done yet


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## gipper (Aug 31, 2021)

citygator said:


> Well I agree with non intervention. I think the quagmire of abandoning the Afghan army was a tough call.  It’s easy to do what Joe did, assume they’ll hold and get your soldiers out but not mandate all civilians out. In hindsight it’s easy for people to say he should have pulled all the civilians out ASAP. He did it wrong but that wasn’t obvious.


I agree. He did what he thought was best based on the information given him by his staff. Now it’s time fire some of that staff, including some generals, the Secretary of War, and the SOS.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I agree. He did what he thought was best based on the information given him by his staff. Now it’s time fire some of that staff, including some generals, the Secretary of War, and the SOS.


Had they told them something different… what would have happened then?


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 31, 2021)

If anyone thinks we are not going to be engaged militarily in Afghanistan in the future, they are fooling them self.


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I agree. He did what he thought was best based on the information given him by his staff. Now it’s time fire some of that staff, including some generals, the Secretary of War, and the SOS.


It's a fact that Joe Biden ignored the advice of the experts.  

BTW, the US does not have a "Secretary of War."


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> It's a fact that Joe Biden ignored the advice of the experts.
> 
> BTW, the US does not have a "Secretary of War."


What advice. What experts.

Post quotes and links


----------



## citygator (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> He got 120,000 people out. You can’t force Americans to leave and they waited till the last minute. Even with that and the chaotic situation he got all but 100 out.
> 
> And he’s not done yet


I think he did well with what he was presented with. Not perfect if you use 20/20 hindsight.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 1, 2021)

Flash said:


> Biden says his Generals told him to leave all the equipment and release all the terrorists.
> 
> Biden says.
> 
> ...



Guy, you and the rest of the right wing stopped giving a fuck about Afghanistan years ago... don't pretend you suddenly care now.  

Biden decided this money pit wasn't worth it anymore, and he was right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 1, 2021)

Vel said:


> Joe Biden created the mess and now wants accolades. Despite democrat talking points, this was NOT Trump's agreement. When the Taliban failed to meet the benchmarks set in the agreement there is no way that Trump would have continued. You are deluding yourself if you think that full surrender is a "good job". Information you won't see in your democrat echo chamber.



Yes, information from the same asshole chickenhawk neo-con Zionist tools who got us into this useless "Forever War" to start with.  

Frankly, I don't give a fuck about Afghanistan and neither did you until it could become something you could blame Biden for.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 1, 2021)

Batcat said:


> The rumors I am hearing is the Taliban is rounding up the Afghans who helped us and executing them. Also many of the people we “rescued“ never helped us at all.



Rumors?  When you have facts, let me know. 

I was wondering how long it would take you shitheads to go from "Oh, my God those poor Afghans" to "Oh, my God, Scary Muslims!!!"  



Batcat said:


> If true this will damage our reputations for years and years if not decades and decades. It will be hard to find anyone willing to work with us when we invade nations in the future. We will make nice promises and the natives will laugh at us and remind us of Afghanistan.


You talk like that's a bad thing.  If that were the case, no one would have trusted us after Vietnam, but whenever we foolishly invade a country, there will ALWAYS be quislings willing to take our money and pretend to be on our side as long as we pay them. 

What should happen is we should learn is that you can't invade someone else's country and then expect them to be happy about it.  But we didn't learn that lesson 50 years ago in Vietnam and we didn't learn it 100 years ago in the Philippines.  




Batcat said:


> We also left billions of dollars of operational weapons and vehicles.



Yes, the military industrial complex made a killing... so what?   Most of that equipment is obsolete and they'll have a hard time maintaining it.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## citygator (Sep 1, 2021)

Even Ann Coulter recognizes Biden deserves credit.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## citygator (Sep 1, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


Grief and being manipulated by right wing media can be a powerful combination.  People handle it differently.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

citygator said:


> I think he did well with what he was presented with. Not perfect if you use 20/20 hindsight.


The Biden apologists are shameless.


----------



## citygator (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The Biden apologists are shameless.


How about a balanced assessment?  But first, tell me who won the 2020 election and are you vaccinated?. I need to handicap your assessment based on those answers.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

Whether the Afghan war was really a failure in any way remains to be seen.

Our primary goal was to destroy Al Queda in Afghanistan. We succeeded in that mission.

We had no interest in removing the Taliban from power, except for the fact that they were protecting Al Queda. They are no longer protecting Al Queda.

No, we did not invade Afghanistan to promote women's rights.

At this point, the Taliban is not the same Taliban that it was 20 years ago. They have suffered for 20 years under American occupation (and they didn't like it), and they're unlikely to make the same mistakes that led to the start of this war. They are more likely to play nice with the world community.

Afghanistan has been permanently transformed.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>



Anybody that joins the military knows what the risks are. If she didn't want her son to take those risks she should have convinced him not to join the military.

This could have been written by any mother whose lost a son or daughter in any war.

It's the conscripts that we should feel sorry for, not the volunteers.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

citygator said:


> How about a balanced assessment?  But first, tell me who won the 2020 election and are you vaccinated?. I need to handicap your assessment based on those answers.


What? Lol.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Whether the Afghan war was really a failure in any way remains to be seen.
> 
> Our primary goal was to destroy Al Queda in Afghanistan. We succeeded in that mission.
> 
> ...


Afghanistan has been permanently transformed?  How so?    It looks to me as though it's in the same condition as it was in 2000.  There's no apperant transformation. 

Al Qaeda does exist in Afghanistan. We helped reconstitute them.   The Taliban isn't going to drive them out.  

The twenty year war was all a waste of time, money and lives. ,


----------



## Batcat (Sep 1, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Rumors?  When you have facts, let me know.
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take you shitheads to go from "Oh, my God those poor Afghans" to "Oh, my God, Scary Muslims!!!"
> 
> ...


I have stated my approach before. 

Our military is great at destroying things. Unfortunately they and our politicians suck at nation rebuilding.

They next time a terrorist group kills a large number of people in our nation we should first ask the nation that is harboring them to turn them over to us. If that doesn’t happen we should invade and destroy the terrorists and anything that stands in our way. Then we should pack up and leave but mention if necessary we will return and hell on earth will reign again In that nation. 

Of course that policy will never be followed as the military industrial complex makes big bucks off of nation rebuilding and politicians and their friends make fortunes through corruption and malfeasance.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 1, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Serious question. There’s been regular flights to Afghanistan. Why didn’t anyone leave earlier if everyone was so eager to do so?
> 
> The answer, asshole, is that the people only wanted to leave when there was imminent danger. There was only imminent danger when the military pulled out and the Afghan government collapsed.
> 
> So you see, your childish thinking doesn’t get the challenges, does it?



The reason people didn't leave before Shaky Joe surrendered is very simple:  Because they are someone's employees and they were at their jobs. There was no danger to them before Shaky Joe got skeered and ran.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Afghanistan has been permanently transformed?  How so?    It looks to me as though it's in the same condition as it was in 2000.  There's no apperant transformation.
> 
> Al Qaeda does exist in Afghanistan. We helped reconstitute them.   The Taliban isn't going to drive them out.
> 
> The twenty year war was all a waste of time, money and lives. ,



There is no evidence so far that any of what you say is true. Just some blathering Trumpbots.

We'll find out in the coming years whether the Taliban has been transformed, but all evidence at this time points to "Yes".


----------



## colfax_m (Sep 1, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> The reason people didn't leave before Shaky Joe surrendered is very simple:  Because they are someone's employees and they were at their jobs. There was no danger to them before Shaky Joe got skeered and ran.


Who was their employer and what was their job?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 1, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Who was their employer and what was their job?


Why were they even in Afghanistan? Vacation?


----------



## colfax_m (Sep 1, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Why were they even in Afghanistan? Vacation?


Everyone that I’ve read about are people visiting family. Almost exclusively recent immigrants to the US, often on SIV through their work with the US government.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> There is no evidence so far that any of what you say is true. Just some blathering Trumpbots.
> 
> We'll find out in the coming years whether the Taliban has been transformed, but all evidence at this time points to "Yes".


I can see that you can’t be taken seriously


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 1, 2021)

citygator said:


> After 20 years of aimless war it is over thanks to the political whim of Trump and the political will of Biden.


American involvement in a war that has gone on for over 40 years, is largely over.  Final details yet to be seen.  

The conflict/war in the Afghan region will remain, and likely spread back towards Pakistan, where the Taliban has roots, a base, and support of significant factions within the ISI


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 1, 2021)

citygator said:


> This is an article from the Atlantic. Well sourced and well opinionated.


Correction: 
Selectively sourced and Left-wing opinionated.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Afghanistan has not been transformed.  It’s back to the same safe haven for terrorist organizations it was in 2000.    

There’s only one solution to the problem and it’s one that  no one wants to do.

The Taliban has not been reformed. If they were they wouldn’t have taken over through a violent armed coup. If they were transformed, they would not be executing people they deemed to be infidels as they are doing today.  

The Taliban is the same today as they were twenty years ago.  The only difference is now they much better armed and they are emboldened because they credibly believe they just defeated the United States in a prolonged war.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, the military industrial complex made a killing... so what?   Most of that equipment is obsolete and they'll have a hard time maintaining it.


It’s not obsolete. China and Iran will get some of that equipment.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> American involvement in a war that has gone on for over 40 years, is largely over.  Final details yet to be seen.
> 
> The conflict/war in the Afghan region will remain, and likely spread back towards Pakistan, where the Taliban has roots, a base, and support of significant factions within the ISI


The ISI controls the Taliban.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> I can see that you can’t be taken seriously



Funny, that's just about what I said to you.

Try to say something original.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Afghanistan has not been transformed.  It’s back to the same safe haven for terrorist organizations it was in 2000.
> 
> There’s only one solution to the problem and it’s one that  no one wants to do.
> 
> ...



Do you have any proof that the Taliban is "executing people they deemed to be infidels as they are doing today", or are you just blathering?

If you do, I'm sure the entire world would want to know, if you don't, then STFU!


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The ISI controls the Taliban.


From what I've seen, it's an Islamic fundamentalist faction within ISI.
Reflecting the social divide between fundamentalist religion and secular factions within Pakistan.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Do you have any proof that the Taliban is "executing people they deemed to be infidels as they are doing today", or are you just blathering?
> 
> If you do, I'm sure the entire world would want to know, if you don't, then STFU!



Why are you defending a vicious terrorist organization  which executes infidels and forces young teenage girls into marriages?    What’s your connection to this organization?  

Or are you just rejoicing because they defeated the US in a prolonged war?


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Funny, that's just about what I said to you.
> 
> Try to say something original.


Hmmm.  Trolls,  oh well.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Why are you defending a vicious terrorist organization  which executes infidels and forces young teenage girls into marriages?    What’s your connection to this organization?
> 
> Or are you just rejoicing because they defeated the US in a prolonged war?



I'm defending truth, moron.

I don't just decide that anyone is all evil and that I can say anything bad about them and it must be true.

The Taliban have stated that they are not going back to the way they were 20 years ago, and until they prove otherwise we shouldn't be making false accusations.

Yes, they are "forcing" young girls into marriage, but that's been going on in every civilization since the beginning of time.

If you're so worried about women's rights, perhaps you should investigate the Hasidic Jews here in America. They force their young girls into marriage also. 13 is when a girl is considered a woman.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> I'm defending truth, moron.
> 
> I don't just decide that anyone is all evil and that I can say anything bad about them and it must be true.
> 
> ...


The Taliban has already gone back to their old ways.   They tell people like you what they know you want to hear.   Only an imbecile would believe them. 

I’m not sure why you’re engaging in name calling.   Anyone can do that.  It takes no special skills


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

This business about everyone in the Biden administration celebrating and congratulating each other calling this an extraordinarily successful operation is insane.  

The only explanation is that they are attempting to gaslight the public.  They are trying to convince us that we all didn’t see what we just saw.


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 1, 2021)

Still blaming the dick Biden.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> From what I've seen, it's an Islamic fundamentalist faction within ISI.
> Reflecting the social divide between fundamentalist religion and secular factions within Pakistan.


Pakistan in general controls the Taliban. They fund them. They’ve been giving them shelter since the US invasion.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Pakistan in general controls the Taliban. They fund them. They’ve been giving them shelter since the US invasion.


But not all Pakistan as a whole.  Only significant and influential factions within that nation, such as portions of the ISI.

I detailed this in my series of posts back about pages 6-7 of this thread.  There is a significant part of the population in Pakistan whom are more secular and don't support the Taliban or fundamentalist Islamic Jihad.  Which is why Pakistan is on verge of a "civil war" and why there is no solution to the Taliban and Afghanistan situation without a solution to the divisions within Pakistan.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2021)

Biden officials told federal agencies to SCRUB official reports on weapons they’d given Afghans
					

Turns out Biden officials recently told federal agencies to scrub official reports on all federal websites of all the military equipment they’d provided to the Afghans: If you delete the data…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> But not all Pakistan as a whole.  Only significant and influential factions within that nation, such as portions of the ISI.
> 
> I detailed this in my series of posts back about pages 6-7 of this thread.  There is a significant part of the population in Pakistan whom are more secular and don't support the Taliban or fundamentalist Islamic Jihad.  Which is why Pakistan is on verge of a "civil war" and why there is no solution to the Taliban and Afghanistan situation without a solution to the divisions within Pakistan.


The Government of Pakistani controls the Taliban.   They use the ISI as the tool to do that.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The Government of Pakistani controls the Taliban.   They use the ISI as the tool to do that.


Parts of "the Government of Pakistan" and parts of "the ISI" do such.  Not ALL!

Like I said, see my earlier posts on how a couple of Yanks at lower levels started their own covert and influential campaign to expand a war within Afghanistan to drive the Soviets out and set the stage for later manipulations by others.

You are missing the depths and nuances of events here.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Parts of "the Government of Pakistan" and parts of "the ISI" do such.  Not ALL!
> 
> Like I said, see my earlier posts on how a couple of Yanks at lower levels started their own covert and influential campaign to expand a war within Afghanistan to drive the Soviets out and set the stage for later manipulations by others.
> 
> You are missing the depths and nuances of events here.


The ISI is part of the Pakistani government.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The ISI is part of the Pakistani government.


But not a monolithic ideology/organization.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 1, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> But not a monolithic ideology/organization.


It's a branch of the Pakistani government, just like an American intelligence agency.


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 1, 2021)

Still blaming Joe Lieden.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 1, 2021)

citygator said:


> This from _the Atlantic_ guy gets it:
> 
> America’s longest war has been by any measure a costly failure, and the errors in managing the conflict deserve scrutiny in the years to come. But Joe Biden doesn’t “own” the mayhem on the ground right now. What we’re seeing is the culmination of 20 years of bad decisions by U.S. political and military leaders. If anything, Americans should feel proud of what the U.S. government and military have accomplished in these past two weeks. President Biden deserves credit, not blame.
> 
> ...



oh noes not obama officals


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 2, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I have stated my approach before.
> 
> Our military is great at destroying things. Unfortunately they and our politicians suck at nation rebuilding.
> 
> They next time a terrorist group kills a large number of people in our nation we should first ask the nation that is harboring them to turn them over to us. If that doesn’t happen we should invade and destroy the terrorists and anything that stands in our way. Then we should pack up and leave but mention if necessary we will return and hell on earth will reign again In that nation.



Um, yeah...  we've been doing that for the last 40 years, and it really hasn't worked, has it?  If anything, it's made more Muslims hate us.   We have bombed, invaded, or occupied 13 Muslim nations, and we worse off today than we were in the 1980's when we first started sticking our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest. 

Jesus Christ, man, you had the Pakistani Military harboring Bin Laden after we chased him out of Afghanistan for years... you think they are scared of repercussions?  

Here's what we need to do. 

1) Stop engaging in policies that create terrorists. That means stop taking sides in the various fights they are having, stop injecting ourselves into other people's civil wars and stop propping up the Zionist Entity, the hatred of which is the one thing all Muslims largely agree upon.  

2) Realize terrorism isn't something you can solve militarily.  Terrorism is a tactic, not a philosophy, and like any tactic, you come up with countermeasures.  

3) Realize as awful as terrorism is, it's not an existential threat to the US.  Yes, 9/11 was bad.  3000 people died.  39,000 people die from gun violence every year, but we've accepted that is something we can live with because 200 years ago, some slave rapists couldn't define a militia clearly.  36,000 Americans die every year in Auto Accidents.  

4) Actually stop empowering the terror states by finding alternatives to petroleum.  The War on Terror is the first war where the American consumer funded both sides.   If we took the 2 trillion we pissed away in Afghanistan in the last 20 years and used it to buy solar panels and wind turbines, we'd have energy independence. 

We aren't going to do any of these things, of course. They might push us out of our comfy lives.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 2, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I have stated my approach before.
> 
> Our military is great at destroying things. Unfortunately they and our politicians suck at nation rebuilding....


The military is not there to "nation build."  That's a job for the politicians.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Richard-H (Sep 2, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The Taliban has already gone back to their old ways.   They tell people like you what they know you want to hear.   Only an imbecile would believe them.
> 
> I’m not sure why you’re engaging in name calling.   Anyone can do that.  It takes no special skills



What proof do you have that they have "gone back to their old ways"?

BTW - If you don't like name calling, you're on the wrong message board.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 2, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The military is not there to "nation build."  That's a job for the politicians.



Americans don't understand other cultures and keep trying to impose our culture on other people.

What's worse is that American culture is changing rapidly, and we keep trying to impose whatever the "Flavor of the Day" is.

We're not the same culture that we were 50 years ago...and we get upset with cultures that are somewhat the same as we were 50 years ago.


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 2, 2021)

Still blaming the demented-in-chief.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 2, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The military is not there to "nation build."  That's a job for the politicians.


That’s why we need to stop using the military for nation rebuilding.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 2, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah...  we've been doing that for the last 40 years, and it really hasn't worked, has it?  If anything, it's made more Muslims hate us.   We have bombed, invaded, or occupied 13 Muslim nations, and we worse off today than we were in the 1980's when we first started sticking our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest.
> 
> Jesus Christ, man, you had the Pakistani Military harboring Bin Laden after we chased him out of Afghanistan for years... you think they are scared of repercussions?
> 
> ...


I would also suggest we curb the power of the military industrial complex to influence politicians to start useless wars in far off places and stop the CIA from interfering in the affairs of other nations. 

We had good reason to invade Afghanistan but not Iraq. Why were we in Libya hunting down Colonel Gaddafi? Why were we shipping arms from Libya to Syria and giving them to terrorists? 





__





						Stunner! Benghazi Was a Base for Illegal Arms Shipments to Syria
					

Sen. Rand Paul, was he prescient? Illegal arms were shipped to Syrian rebels from Libya and this could be the reason Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton lied and claimed the attack on the consulate was the result of a video. Seymour Hirsch published an investigative report stating that there is an...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 2, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> ….We're not the same culture that we were 50 years ago...and we get upset with cultures that are somewhat the same as we were 50 years ago.


Well, at least you quit supporting the Taliban.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 2, 2021)

Batcat said:


> That’s why we need to stop using the military for nation rebuilding.


We don’t. That’s left up to the politicians.  They shouldn’t do it either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 2, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I would also suggest we curb the power of the military industrial complex to influence politicians to start useless wars in far off places and stop the CIA from interfering in the affairs of other nations.
> 
> We had good reason to invade Afghanistan but not Iraq. Why were we in Libya hunting down Colonel Gaddafi? Why were we shipping arms from Libya to Syria and giving them to terrorists?



I was with you until you took a left into Crazy Land.  

Getting involved in Libya's civil war was a bad idea.  But Gaddaffi was going down with or without our help.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2021)




----------

